# BBQ'd Fish on the grill



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

My father use to grill mullet and trout. He would head and gut the fish, cut it down the backbone, but leave the scales on. They made a sort of "cooking dish". He would cook them flesh side down for while on the grill, then turn them over and let them finish cooking. He always used Carolina Treet BBQ Sauce , made in Wilmington, NC. It is so good on BBQ'd fish. Serve this with a baked sweet potato w/ butter and some cole slaw. Now thats a meal!!!!!!!    go to www.carolinatreet.com for the sauce. When I go to a fish market, I have to explain about leaving the scales on the fish. LOL !!! Wish I had some right now!!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 2, 2006)

I love grilled fish!  Especially salmon, and I buy it fresh with the skin on!  We would eat it year round if I had a gas grill!


----------



## Barbarainnc (Jan 2, 2006)

*You can cook the fish in the oven, I've cooked trout*

with the scales on in the oven. I just put it on a broiler pan, baked it until I though it was done, then put on the broiler a few minutes to brown the top then put on the Carolina Treet.


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 2, 2006)

We broil it if we are really wanting fish.  After grilling salmon or other fish though, broiling just doesn't compare, and salmon smells up the house!!!  I may have to try broiling with some bbq like you mentioned though!  I usually just make a salt/spice crust, but that does sound good! Thanks!


----------

